# deadlift form and lanky height



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i've just got back from the gym and did back and bi's

when i was doing deadlifts my lower back gets very very pumped, by thetime i was d'lifting 90kg my back got really sore. i had to stop andtake a breather.

as im 6ft 1, i think its causing the problem, im thinking of putting some steps that the barbell will sit on -therefore i wont have to bend down as much to start the lift. does thissound like a reasonable idea?

i try to go through the lift by powering through my legs, but the heavier i go the more my lower back seems to hurt.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

are you trying to go to heavy too soon?

your back, hamstrings and ass are the main movers in the deadlift. You should also get your form checked out, make sure you maintain a neutral spine (upper and lower) through out the movement. Raising the barbell decreases the ROM making it easier


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i feel i can go heavier but my lower back takes alot of punishment.

will try putting the barbell on the steps and see how i fare nxt week


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

orange86 said:


> i've just got back from the gym and did back and bi's
> 
> when i was doing deadlifts my lower back gets very very pumped, by thetime i was d'lifting 90kg my back got really sore. i had to stop andtake a breather.
> 
> ...


Yo.

I'm 6ft 6in and I deadlift 220kg.

Firstly by making it EASIER for yourself (i.e. by putting it on some steps to reduce the ROM) you won't be helping yourself in the long run.

Lower back pumps are just part of life when tall and deadlifting.

Taurine/Multi Minerals can help.

Things I would do if you are getting stuck at 90kg:

Take longer rest periods between sets to allow some of the pump to subside.

Look at your warmup protocol - are you warming up too much and getting pumped too quickly?

I would then as well as deadlifting look to deadlift with YOU on a raised platform to increase the rom (and make it more difficult), and look to do some heavy good mornings.

For all of the above make sure your form is perfect.

If you are putting the bar down slowly then I would consider stopping.

I'd also see how wearing/not wearing a belt makes a difference. I.e. do you get more/less pumped with a belt.


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Yo.
> 
> I'm 6ft 6in and I deadlift 220kg.
> 
> ...


Why is that? I alternate between conventional/sumo/from blocks/me on a platform all depending. Why would lifting from blocks limit your future deadlift. Not looking to be confrontational, genuinely interested!


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll answer then,quite simply because it would seem the guy in question is a beginner to the deadlift and if he gets used to handling a weight at the top of the movement,he'll still be weak in the lower portion of the movement and therefore highly likely to injure himself by believing that the weights he uses for the top partials is light but when in the lower part of the move we're at most risk of injury.

I'd say work on the lower part standing on blocks for a month and when you do it standing on the floor you'll feel like there isn't far to travel and you almost feel at the top of the movement thus shifting more weight.

For more advanced trainers,they will use the top half of the movement in a cage or similar which will improve not just the top half of the lift but also grip/traps strength further as well as mental strength.

At least that's why i agree with TH&S.


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

That makes sense. thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nicely put Blue.

With a 90kg deadlift he just needs to work on deadlifting.

I need to add some rack pulls in, to take the hammies out and target to lower back in order to get my Squat and Dead moving again.

But to compensate I'll be adding in some deads stood on a platform (conjugate method) but for higher reps (well... 3 sets of 6  )

Just a shame the OP didn't reply


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

judging from the strongmen events...most guys who are 6'1 and under have a better time of deadlifting than the taller chaps???

but i have tall mates and they just say...most people who say that cant do em,are just defeatists....i reckon everybody,no matter what height you are can do em,just getting the lifting technique and form right...once that is correct,then the progressive weights,and strength will follow!!!!

i did ask a sports science lecturer once about this,cos one chap from brunel uni gym,said that he had to exert more energy to lift...and a shorter dude did not...but,the lecturer did say yes the F=MA(force =mass x acceleration)...and there was a the, V=D/T(speed/velocity=distance/time) these two equations do show that distance for a taller chap/lass...the more exertion,work needs to be done...but,this lecturer,said that there are too many other variables...just to include those two equations...i mean the strength to size ratio,if your that size,then your strength and weight will equate to your strength and ability to lift!!!

i dont think there are many excuses you can use if your that tall...i feel,if you want to do it,motivated and hungry to do something,you'll do it...leverage and distance is normal for you the same as it would be normal for a person who 5'2!!!!

i reckon its how much you want to perform an exercise...not making an exscuse,that your taller,its too hard or you cant do em!!!

mark felix,samuel magnusson does em,they are tall,all of em do em...but on the flip side,like i said in the beginning,the people under 6'1 seem to be better at doing em...even the world record holders...,get practising...you'll be doing heavy n better in no time!!!!

TH&s said he's 6'6' and no moaning there....so you should be able to crack on with it!!!!

keep training hard!!!!


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Nicely put Blue.
> 
> With a 90kg deadlift he just needs to work on deadlifting.
> 
> ...


I rep 200-220 from the ground with varying stance. lift 240 from the rack low and 260 from the rack mid/upper shin. But my squat is no where near that! its almost 100kilos below my deadlift!! Where would you say I obviously lack in strength considering its the starting on the rise from bellow parallel where I pause. What would you suggest I do to strengthen my squat? much appreciated!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

What I see with a lot of the taller inexperienced guys is that their feet are two close together, they are arching over and their knees are actually buckling in trying to make the lift.

I would make the foot position 4-6" wider to start and that way you would have less distance to bend gown to grasp the bar.

That's a very simplistic take on it obviously.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi, im back!! had freshers week at uni !!!

anyway, i forgot to mention i was doing Cissus Drol and i believe that contributed to the large pump i endured in my Lower back. (even when lifting things at home).

now my back doesnt seem too bad.

when i deadlift, at the bottom part of the movement i tend to get into a squat position so to try and use more of my legs for the lift/movement.


----------



## bigdeadweight (Jul 4, 2008)

when on gear you can get incredible and uncomfortable pumps in your lower back. i had one where i had to abandon deads as the pain was just not good.

i would not say your height is a problem. unless you have very short arms, that would make them harder.

as for strongmen, there is probably only one or two of the top ten under six foot. mark felix is about 6 3 i think and regarded as one of the best in the world.

but i would also guess your form is a little weak. get someone who knows what they are doing to critique it, or even post a vid on here.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lift said:


> I rep 200-220 from the ground with varying stance. lift 240 from the rack low and 260 from the rack mid/upper shin. But my squat is no where near that! its almost 100kilos below my deadlift!! Where would you say I obviously lack in strength considering its the starting on the rise from bellow parallel where I pause. What would you suggest I do to strengthen my squat? much appreciated!


Hi mate, sorry I missed this.

Sounds like you have a strong lower back but weak hamstrings.

SLDL / Box Squats would be my two main exercises of choice, then Leg Curls, GHR / Pull Throughs and Reverse Hypers.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I had the same problem with deadlifting and the lower back. The same with squats and good mornings. I saw a specialist and they noticed that i was bending at the waist instead of the hips. I now squat facing a wall in order to maintain correct form.

Could this be a contributing factor?


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Hi mate, sorry I missed this.
> 
> Sounds like you have a strong lower back but weak hamstrings.
> 
> SLDL / Box Squats would be my two main exercises of choice, then Leg Curls, GHR / Pull Throughs and Reverse Hypers.


Yeah thanks mate. Thought this is where you were going identify weakness. Coincidentally, been doing box squats of late. How is this likely to positively affect the hamstring over a conventional squat? What rep range do you work with when doing box squats? Ive just been working within 3-4 sets of 8-10.

Never been one for SLDL. Did do them with DB no to long ago and they do wreck the hams! Ill add them into my week for sure thanks!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lift said:


> Yeah thanks mate. Thought this is where you were going identify weakness. Coincidentally, been doing box squats of late. How is this likely to positively affect the hamstring over a conventional squat? What rep range do you work with when doing box squats? Ive just been working within 3-4 sets of 8-10.
> 
> Never been one for SLDL. Did do them with DB no to long ago and they do wreck the hams! Ill add them into my week for sure thanks!


Sorry man - I missed this again.

Box Squats will target hammies and hip flexors more as you loose the advantage from the stretch reflex.

Rep range - just do what ever you normally do.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm a lanky [email protected] and I've been doing some hamstring stretching lately which has certainly helped with squat form, and I reckon it should also help with deadlift form too as it should reduce the tendency to arch the lower back instead of dropping the @rse lower.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Lower back pumps are normal.

Being tall is often an advantage in deadlift, the worlds very best deadlifter is over 6ft.

Your lack of strenght comes from underdeveloped glutes, hamstrings and general back development.

Address your eating plan to gain more weight and follow a correct program for deadlift ie 5x5.


----------

